# Tank dosing/supplements



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I know this is usually a debate on other forums but id like to get someopinions and advice.Ive got a 75g reef with softies,etc simple stuff.I know some of the old skoolers dont recc. nothing but freq. water changes to keep water replenished;cal,iodine,etc.But I know a lot of people who dose iodine,etc and get good results out of their corals.I do weekly changes,and havent dosed tank in the 2yrs Ive had it.Im just curious does anyone recc. any supplements for good softie growth?Or is it a bad idea?The past monthe Ive started using Kent Coralvite (at ex. low doses)any input on this product?Thanks all for any advice.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

There is no reason to dose unless you keep SPS in a heavily coral populated tank. The only things you'd need to keep an eye on would be iodine and your ALK levels. As you said in your own words, simple water changes will keep you going with beyond excellent results. If you are growing out loads of SPS corals you can expect your CA and MAG to drop off considerably and may need to begin a 2 part system like B-Ionic. 

No need to worry with softies. You'll continue to do fine.

Most of the products available are snake oils and Kent is one of the absolute largest offenders. Not only do they create products that are inefficient and or do not work as stated, they also repackage several of their products into containers with different labels. This often confuses people and they buy several repeat bottles. This causes huge problems with the stability of the tank as you unknowingly over dose one product (but in the form of several bottles) causing issues within the make up of your water parameters. Well when one thing goes bad what do people do? Of course, they go and buy more products to correct the problem. This is a win win situation for the manufacturer and the retailer. Your local retailer will never tell you this because it benefits them greatly. Look at brands like Seachem, ESV and Tropic Marin you'll then notice that their product lines are much smaller and more direct to what you need.


----------



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow i never knew that bout Kent!I also feed their zooplex i may look into other brands thanx.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

yes softies are easy to keep. I wouldn't does anything inless you get into SPS


----------

